# هام جدااا ارجو من يعرف شىء عن مكتب الركن للاستشارات الهندسيه بالسعوديه



## احمدالشورى (27 مارس 2012)

انا جايلى عقد عمل فى مكتب الركن للاستشارات الهندسيه بالسعوديه ومش عارف عنه اى حاجه يا ريت اللى يعرف يرد بكل امانه 

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## MOHAMD MASAA (10 أبريل 2012)

السيد المهندس احمد 
مكتب الركن بالسعودية خاص بالتصميم والاشراف على التنفيذ 
يدار المكتب من خلال مهندس مصرى الجنسية معروف عنة حدة الطباع 
للمكتب مزايا وعيوب 
مزايا المكتب فى انة يعطيك جميع الحقوق المنصوص عليها فى نظام العمل -لك احترامك الكامل كمهندس -هناك مجموعة جيدة من المهندسين 
عيوب المكتب تتلخص فى ادارة الحادة والتى بسبها يتركة معظم المهندسين -قد يتأخر سدلد المرتب لايام او اكثر -مهندسى المواقع يستكملو العمل بالمكتب لحين انتهاء وقت العمل-خلاف مستمر مع مهندسى التصميم لسرعة الانجاز بالرغم من كثرة تغير الرسومات المعمارية -تحميل المهندسين لاعمال كثيرة 
وفى النهاية اذا كان العقد مناسب فالكمال لله وحدة وجرب سنة يمكن يعجبك الوضع وتستطيع التفاهم مع مدير المكتب


----------



## محمد براك العتيبي (10 أبريل 2012)

مكتب الركن يشرف على مشاريع بالادارة التي اعمل بها واتعامل معاهم لاني مهندس منسق بالادارة
وحقيقة مكتب تعبان والمهندسين فيه يشتكون من تأخر رواتبهم تصل على ثلاثة اشهر

افضل مكتب يعمل لدينا هو مكتب التوفيق للاستشارات الهندسية

موفق اخي الكريم


----------



## دبوسه (29 أغسطس 2012)

والله الاخ محمد مكدبش عليك ده مكتب مديره مصرى وذات ادارة سيئة جدا الى ابعد الحدود بالاضافة لو انك رحت اشراف على المشاريع هتكرها نفسك مرتب بيتاخر لمده اربعة او خمس شهور وكمان بدل السكن بيتاخر بالسنه والنصف وكمان لما تيجى تقول انا عايز بدل السكن يقلك انت ليها مش بيحوش من مرتبك وتدفع بدل السكن 
لو انت مسفرتش يبقى ربنا بيحبك  وكمان احب اقلوك ان حال اغلب المكاتب والشركات السعودية كده

كلامك هذا غير مقبول ولو تكررت منك الإساءة سيتم إيقاف معرفك
المشرف العام


----------



## ashraf_arceng (30 ديسمبر 2012)

حد يفيدنا في هذا المكتب ( مكتب الركن للإستشارات الهندسية ) لله عزوجل نروح ولا


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (1 يناير 2013)

كلام الزملاء واضح ، الفرص القادمة قد تكون افضل


----------



## محمود علام (1 يناير 2013)

كلام المهندس فى تعليق رقم 1 صحيح جدا أنا أعرف مهندسين شغالين فى المكتب وهما
و المكتب صاحب شغل فى مواقع كتير فى أكثر من وزارة 
ولاحظ إنه ترتاح أو لأ فى الشغل تختلف من شخص لأخر 
إنت قارن بين الفرص اللى أمامك و ربنا يوفقك


----------



## مهاجر (2 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم

اقفل الموضوع لإستيفاء النقاش فيه وحصول الفائدة


----------

